# Getting pregnant?



## ChakaIsTheName (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section . I'm new here , but . 
My lab results ( i don't exactly remember ) one was 7.2 on a scale of something - 12. She said it was normal. & my assuming TSH ? was 1.9 on a scale of .5-5.5 . & i have thyroid antibodies in the 500's .. i have been trying to get pregnant for about a year or more now.. My periods are every month . My doctor did give me a very small dose of thyroid replacement to see if it would help . Should i take it , will this make my hormones balance? Can someone tell me if i can ever get pregnant and how do i go about this ?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

ChakaIsTheName said:


> Can someone tell me if i can ever get pregnant and how do i go about this ?


If you don't know how to go about it, maybe this is a better question for your mother. 

Just kidding.

Yes, women who are on thyroid replacement hormones get pregnant all the time. Can you get your detailed lab results from your doctor to give us a better idea what we're looking at here?

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## ChakaIsTheName (Sep 13, 2011)

haha , i guess i worded that wrong ! But thanks , i will !


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

When you are pregnant the doctor should monitor your blood work more often.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

Are you hyper or hypo?
Also ttc, and now i'm getting the surgery, so i hope it helps.

Hope you get better soon.


----------

